# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کار و زنانگی

## Morvarid80

سلام به همگی. شب و روزتون بخیر باشه الهی. ببینید میرم سر اصل مطلب. من یه آدمیم که معتقدم کارم در آینده باید یه لطافت خاصی توی خودش داشته باشه تا زنانگی درون من به وسیله اون به منصه ی ظهور برسه. این نظر شخصی منه یعنی من یکی برای اینکه تو زندگیم احساس شادی و رضایت کنم باید شغلم ظریف و قشنگ باشه حالا شاید یکی دیگه مثل من فکر نکنه و اصلا این حرفای من به نظرش مسخره هم بیاد. مهم هم نیست اصلا . من اینطور آفریده شدم اونم اونطوری پس حالا بهتره بدون بحث جدل هر آدمی راه خودشو بره.... حالا چه شغلایی زنانگی دارن؟ مثلا پزشکی زیبایی.... پزشکی به خودی خود لطیف نیست که ولی وقتی با هنر و زیبایی‌شناسی ترکیب بشه لذت بخش میشه‌.... یا مثلا داروسازی بخونی بعد وارد حیطه ی مواد آرایشی و ماسک بشی یعنی از علمت برای ساخت مواد آرایشی استفاده کنی.... حالا شما چه پیشنهادی دارین برای کسی که هم درس خوندنو دوست داره هم میخواد درساش پر از هنر و زیبایی باشه... پول و درآمد هم برام مهمه دیگه.... مرسی از مشارکتتون...حتی اگه نظراتتون کمکم هم نکنه بازم خوشحال میشم تبادل نظر کنیم

----------


## Sarah.az

*تو کار زنانگی خدایی وجود نداره، یکم جوریه علاقه کافیه
تمرکز باید رو کار باشع
ولی میتونی در کنار کار اون هنری که حس میکنی دوس داری و به روحیه تو نزدیکه رو یاد بگیری*

----------


## parisa-konkoori

*هر شغلی سختی خودشو داره چه مهندسی چه پزشکی .... ببین به نظر من هر کسی میره سراغ پزشکی دیگه باید چند سال رینگ دستش کنه دیگه به عقد کتابای قطور درومده ...من دیدم اینو که میگم ... یکی و میشناسم ورودی94 بعضی وقتا شاید چند ماه هم نمیتونه به خانواده سر بزنه .... و این که اگه تو اینستا هم روزمرگی های بعضی پزشکارو بخونی  متوجه میشی روزای تلخ زیادی و تجربه میکنن ... یه نفر از سی پی ار میگفت واقعا اشکم درومد ... دیگه وقتی میخوان یه مریض و احیا کنن رقابت بین اون پزشک و عزراییل هست ...از طرفی بعضی تخصصا مثل قلب و مغز به نظرم نهایت هنر و ظرافته ... میتونی پیج دکتر محسن القاسی رو ببینی .... .. کلا خیلیا حتی معتقدن جراحا باید تو همه چی ظریف باشن حتی شکل دست ها .... به نظرم اگه به پزشکی علاقه داری تخصص اطفال هم عالیه ... دارو هم دیگه طبق گفته ی خیلیا برای بانوان رشته عالی هست ... انشالله یه رشته با روحیه خودت قبول بشی . فعلا باید مردانه و دلیرانه مثل یه شیر دختر درس بخونیم برای کنکور بعد قبول شیم ...بعدش به فکر ظریف کاری باشیم*

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


شغل پر از زنانگی 
یه چیز به نظرم میاد فقط
)))
استغفرالله:///


چقد من و تو تفاهم داریم 

ر.ا:بنظرم ارایشگری یا طراحی لباس و دیزاین خونه مناسب تره واسه شما یا مربی پیش دبستانی❤
*

----------


## ij16

خیلی زنانگی دوست دارین بزین تو صنعت عفاف و حجاب :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_ارایشگر اشپزی کارایه هنری مثل نقاشی صنابع دستی یا بنظرم رشته ای مثل معماری یا یا کلا رشته هایه مربوط به دانشگاه هنر مثل عکاسی و هنر تجسمی یا معلمی . یموردم به شوخی بگم  تن فروشی هستش که خب این مورد تو ایران شغل ازاد محسوب میشه تو خارج بیمه و مزایاهم دارهولی بی شوخی تو رشته پزشکی بنظرم سخته شوهری یا حتی زنی بگیری که رشتش باهات یکی نیست خیلی دلایل داره یکیش اینه که سختیه کارتو درک نمیکنه تو بعضی ها هم احساس این بوجود میاد که یکیشون فکر میکنه سطح پایین تره از اون یکی یا بزرگ کردن بچه بشدت سخت میشه هرچند بچه همجور امکانات مادی دراختیار خواهد داشت_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_اها یادم رفت بنظرم دندون پزشکی هم گزینه خوبیه_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_شت یه مورد دیگه هم یادم رفت میتونی تو نیرو هایه متدین گشت ارشاد عوض شی به ملت گیر بدی شغل شریفیه سختیه کاره خاصیم نداره نود درصد مواقع گیری میدی میکنیش تو ماشین طرفو تو بعضی مواقع هم باید گیسو گیس کشی_

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_اگه قیافه و هیکلتم در حدو اندازه جی جی حدید یا کارا دلوین باشه(اکه در 90 درصد مواقع نیست)میتونی بری مدل شی تو ایرانم نمیخواد در اون حدو اندازه ها باشی ولی خو خیلی جاها الان مدل میگیرن پول خوبی میدن چه پسر چه دختر یکی از فامیلامون مدله صد هزار تو ایرانه کلی پول درمیاره_

----------


## naazanin

عزیزم به‌نظرم شما اومدی تجربی که روح لطیفت اذیت می‌شه...
از همون اولش خب دنبال هنر و اینا می‌رفتی، تا الانم حتما کلی پیشرفت می‌کردی.
آرایش‌گری، نویسندگی، مربی مهد طراحی لباس اینا هم که هست دیگه خودت می‌دونی. اتفاقا علاقه و خلاقیت شخصی داشته باشی جای پیشرفتت زیاده.
ولی خب به‌نظر من کلا تو رشته‌های تجربی اون رشته‌ای که مدنظرته پیدا نمی‌شه! خب متخصص زیبایی دیگه انقدر درس خونده و پوستش کنده شده دیگه از نظرش ظرافت روح با تعریف بقیه فرق می‌کنه !
اسم زیبایی هم توش داره دیگه همه‌چی گل و بلبل نیست که! چهار تا بیماری پوستی عجیب غریب ببینی لطافت نمی‌مونه برات -__-
به‌نظرم اول مطمئن شو این چیزی که برات معیار شده تلقین جامعه نباشه که مثلا بخوای برای پذیرفته شدن تو جامعه طبق خواسته‌ی اونا رفتار کنی!
بعدش برو دنبال علاقه‌ت، مطمئن باش زنانگیت هم به منصه‌ی ظهور می‌رسه ^_^ ( باور کن اگه بدونم این جمله اصلا ینی چی!‌ )

----------


## reza2018

> سلام به همگی. شب و روزتون بخیر باشه الهی. ببینید میرم سر اصل مطلب. من یه آدمیم که معتقدم کارم در آینده باید یه لطافت خاصی توی خودش داشته باشه تا زنانگی درون من به وسیله اون به منصه ی ظهور برسه. این نظر شخصی منه یعنی من یکی برای اینکه تو زندگیم احساس شادی و رضایت کنم باید شغلم ظریف و قشنگ باشه حالا شاید یکی دیگه مثل من فکر نکنه و اصلا این حرفای من به نظرش مسخره هم بیاد. مهم هم نیست اصلا . من اینطور آفریده شدم اونم اونطوری پس حالا بهتره بدون بحث جدل هر آدمی راه خودشو بره.... حالا چه شغلایی زنانگی دارن؟ مثلا پزشکی زیبایی.... پزشکی به خودی خود لطیف نیست که ولی وقتی با هنر و زیبایی‌شناسی ترکیب بشه لذت بخش میشه‌.... یا مثلا داروسازی بخونی بعد وارد حیطه ی مواد آرایشی و ماسک بشی یعنی از علمت برای ساخت مواد آرایشی استفاده کنی.... حالا شما چه پیشنهادی دارین برای کسی که هم درس خوندنو دوست داره هم میخواد درساش پر از هنر و زیبایی باشه... پول و درآمد هم برام مهمه دیگه.... مرسی از مشارکتتون...حتی اگه نظراتتون کمکم هم نکنه بازم خوشحال میشم تبادل نظر کنیم


دندان پزشکی مناسب شما هست،هم جایگاه اجتماعی و درامد خوبی داره و هم یه جورایی هنر هست.

----------


## Morvarid80

> _ارایشگر اشپزی کارایه هنری مثل نقاشی صنابع دستی یا بنظرم رشته ای مثل معماری یا یا کلا رشته هایه مربوط به دانشگاه هنر مثل عکاسی و هنر تجسمی یا معلمی . یموردم به شوخی بگم  تن فروشی هستش که خب این مورد تو ایران شغل ازاد محسوب میشه تو خارج بیمه و مزایاهم دارهولی بی شوخی تو رشته پزشکی بنظرم سخته شوهری یا حتی زنی بگیری که رشتش باهات یکی نیست خیلی دلایل داره یکیش اینه که سختیه کارتو درک نمیکنه تو بعضی ها هم احساس این بوجود میاد که یکیشون فکر میکنه سطح پایین تره از اون یکی یا بزرگ کردن بچه بشدت سخت میشه هرچند بچه همجور امکانات مادی دراختیار خواهد داشت_


اولا حواستون به چیزایی که لا‌به لای حرفاتون میگین باشه. مودب باشید.ثانیا  من نمیخوام درسم و کارم زندگی خانوادگی آیندمو خراب کنه . به تعادل بین کار و زندگی اعتقاد دارم

----------


## Morvarid80

> _شت یه مورد دیگه هم یادم رفت میتونی تو نیرو هایه متدین گشت ارشاد عوض شی به ملت گیر بدی شغل شریفیه سختیه کاره خاصیم نداره نود درصد مواقع گیری میدی میکنیش تو ماشین طرفو تو بعضی مواقع هم باید گیسو گیس کشی_


آخه این لطافتش کجاشه :Yahoo (17):

----------


## Morvarid80

> _اگه قیافه و هیکلتم در حدو اندازه جی جی حدید یا کارا دلوین باشه(اکه در 90 درصد مواقع نیست)میتونی بری مدل شی تو ایرانم نمیخواد در اون حدو اندازه ها باشی ولی خو خیلی جاها الان مدل میگیرن پول خوبی میدن چه پسر چه دختر یکی از فامیلامون مدله صد هزار تو ایرانه کلی پول درمیاره_


نه عزیزم منم یکی از همون ۹۰ درصد مواقعم دیگه چرا باید از اون ۱۰ درصد باشم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام 
> دغدغه ها چقدر متفاوته خدایا کرمتو شکر.
> به نظرم اعضا مصنوعی(ارتوپد فنی)- پروتزهای دندانی - طراحی لباس - گرافیک


امیدوارم منظورت این نباشه که من سطحی هستم و تو انسانی دغدغه مند و درد آشنا! اگر منظورت اینه باید گفت مردسالاری تو وجودت ریشه کرده و تو زنان و تمام مسائل مربوط به زنان رو سطحی میدونی و فکر میکنی فقط زنایی آدم‌حسابین که شبیه مردا باشن. چنین زنی نباش هرگز دوست من.... ارتوپد فنی هم خوبه فکر میکنم بهش

----------


## Morvarid80

> عزیزم به‌نظرم شما اومدی تجربی که روح لطیفت اذیت می‌شه...
> از همون اولش خب دنبال هنر و اینا می‌رفتی، تا الانم حتما کلی پیشرفت می‌کردی.
> آرایش‌گری، نویسندگی، مربی مهد طراحی لباس اینا هم که هست دیگه خودت می‌دونی. اتفاقا علاقه و خلاقیت شخصی داشته باشی جای پیشرفتت زیاده.
> ولی خب به‌نظر من کلا تو رشته‌های تجربی اون رشته‌ای که مدنظرته پیدا نمی‌شه! خب متخصص زیبایی دیگه انقدر درس خونده و پوستش کنده شده دیگه از نظرش ظرافت روح با تعریف بقیه فرق می‌کنه !
> اسم زیبایی هم توش داره دیگه همه‌چی گل و بلبل نیست که! چهار تا بیماری پوستی عجیب غریب ببینی لطافت نمی‌مونه برات -__-
> به‌نظرم اول مطمئن شو این چیزی که برات معیار شده تلقین جامعه نباشه که مثلا بخوای برای پذیرفته شدن تو جامعه طبق خواسته‌ی اونا رفتار کنی!
> بعدش برو دنبال علاقه‌ت، مطمئن باش زنانگیت هم به منصه‌ی ظهور می‌رسه ^_^ ( باور کن اگه بدونم این جمله اصلا ینی چی!‌ )


نظرت برام جالب بود ولی از کجا بفهمم تلقین جامعست یا نه؟ :Yahoo (101): 
ولی به هر حال منم عضو این جامعم خواه‌ناخواه این جامعه به سلایق من سمت و سو میده یعنی منم نیاز دارم مورد پذیرش جامعه باشم....

----------


## Morvarid80

> دندان پزشکی مناسب شما هست،هم جایگاه اجتماعی و درامد خوبی داره و هم یه جورایی هنر هست.


ممنون از شما  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Morvarid80

> *تو کار زنانگی خدایی وجود نداره، یکم جوریه علاقه کافیه
> تمرکز باید رو کار باشع
> ولی میتونی در کنار کار اون هنری که حس میکنی دوس داری و به روحیه تو نزدیکه رو یاد بگیری*


اینم فکر خوبیه ولی مثلا اگه بتونم دندون قبول شم فکر میکنید بتونم درکنارش نویسندگی یا نقاشی کنم؟ زمان بهم اجازه میده؟

----------


## Morvarid80

> *هر شغلی سختی خودشو داره چه مهندسی چه پزشکی .... ببین به نظر من هر کسی میره سراغ پزشکی دیگه باید چند سال رینگ دستش کنه دیگه به عقد کتابای قطور درومده ...من دیدم اینو که میگم ... یکی و میشناسم ورودی94 بعضی وقتا شاید چند ماه هم نمیتونه به خانواده سر بزنه .... و این که اگه تو اینستا هم روزمرگی های بعضی پزشکارو بخونی  متوجه میشی روزای تلخ زیادی و تجربه میکنن ... یه نفر از سی پی ار میگفت واقعا اشکم درومد ... دیگه وقتی میخوان یه مریض و احیا کنن رقابت بین اون پزشک و عزراییل هست ...از طرفی بعضی تخصصا مثل قلب و مغز به نظرم نهایت هنر و ظرافته ... میتونی پیج دکتر محسن القاسی رو ببینی .... .. کلا خیلیا حتی معتقدن جراحا باید تو همه چی ظریف باشن حتی شکل دست ها .... به نظرم اگه به پزشکی علاقه داری تخصص اطفال هم عالیه ... دارو هم دیگه طبق گفته ی خیلیا برای بانوان رشته عالی هست ... انشالله یه رشته با روحیه خودت قبول بشی . فعلا باید مردانه و دلیرانه مثل یه شیر دختر درس بخونیم برای کنکور بعد قبول شیم ...بعدش به فکر ظریف کاری باشیم*


راستش نمیدونم چرا دارو به دلم نمیشینه اصلا. مرسی از نظرت :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Morvarid80

آدم تو اینستاگرام یه دکترایی مثل دکتر مهناز فریدو میبینه دلش میخواد همونقدر زنانه و باشکوه و در عین حال موفق باشه.... نگید از روی پیج اینستا قضاوت نکن . آخه این مدرکش که موجوده یعنی مطمئنا میدونیم دکتره. و ظاهر خوب و خونواده گرمشم که داریم میبینیم هرچقدرم آدم بخواد مخفی کاری کنه و دروغ بگه آخر یه جا دستش رو میشه آخه

----------


## Rafolin403

> سلام به همگی. شب و روزتون بخیر باشه الهی. ببینید میرم سر اصل مطلب. من یه آدمیم که معتقدم کارم در آینده باید یه لطافت خاصی توی خودش داشته باشه تا زنانگی درون من به وسیله اون به منصه ی ظهور برسه. این نظر شخصی منه یعنی من یکی برای اینکه تو زندگیم احساس شادی و رضایت کنم باید شغلم ظریف و قشنگ باشه حالا شاید یکی دیگه مثل من فکر نکنه و اصلا این حرفای من به نظرش مسخره هم بیاد. مهم هم نیست اصلا . من اینطور آفریده شدم اونم اونطوری پس حالا بهتره بدون بحث جدل هر آدمی راه خودشو بره.... حالا چه شغلایی زنانگی دارن؟ مثلا پزشکی زیبایی.... پزشکی به خودی خود لطیف نیست که ولی وقتی با هنر و زیبایی‌شناسی ترکیب بشه لذت بخش میشه‌.... یا مثلا داروسازی بخونی بعد وارد حیطه ی مواد آرایشی و ماسک بشی یعنی از علمت برای ساخت مواد آرایشی استفاده کنی.... حالا شما چه پیشنهادی دارین برای کسی که هم درس خوندنو دوست داره هم میخواد درساش پر از هنر و زیبایی باشه... پول و درآمد هم برام مهمه دیگه.... مرسی از مشارکتتون...حتی اگه نظراتتون کمکم هم نکنه بازم خوشحال میشم تبادل نظر کنیم


سلام اولا باید بگم که منظور شمارو کاملا درک میکنم اون چیزی که شما بهش نیاز دارید حس پر از زنانگی نیست بلکه میل به ظرافته که مقولش از زنانگی جداست...
حتی ظرافت و لطافت هم باهم نمیخونن چه برسه به ظرافت و زنانگی...!
مثال میزنم:
مثلا دندونپزشکی یه شغلیه که ظرافت داره ولی زمخته و هیچ لطافتی نداره...شما همیشه در حال تراشیدنید که تراشیدن عمل لطیفی نیست ولی افرادی که به کار دست و هنر و ظریفکاری علاقه دارن به سمتش مجذوب میشن یه بار با یه دندونپزشک خانم که دوسالی بعد از بارداریشون سمت دندونپزشکی نرفته بودن پرسیدم چرا ادامه ندادین؟ میگفت "دندونپزشکی اصلا زنونه نیست یه کار طاقت فریاست که واسه مردا مناسبه دیگه فکر نکنم ادامه بدم"(البته همسرشونم دندونپزشکه) اما آخرین باری که رفته بودم دندونپزشک یه خانم بودن که با کشیدن دندون عقلم نگاهش کرد و گفت "زیبانیست؟؟" خیلی حس خوبی به من داد که اونجوری به دندون خونی نگاه میکرد...!

نقاشی یه هنره پر از ظرافت و در عین حال پر از لطافت...حتی زمخت ترین خطوط هم بازد لطیف و ظریع رسم بشن اگه به کارتون علاقمند بشین قطعا پول خوبی داره... یک هنرمند در شهرما از هنرجوهاش ۱۵۰هزینه میگیره که تقریبا ۲۰ نفر رو توی یه کلاس یک ساعته انداخته و بهشون اموزش میده و در ۸ جلسه (این یعنی ساعتی ۳۷۰ تومن که فکر نمیکنم حقوق کمی باشه!!!

توی معماری، دیزاین لباس و دکوراسیون و خیلی شغلهای دیگه ظرافت هست...
خیلی از مردها تو کارهای ظریف از خانم ها موفق ترن نمونه ی بارزشم اینه که معروف ترین جراحای پلاستیک و زیبایی ایران مرد هستند با اینکه جراحای زیبایی خانم کم نیستند...! بهترین شاعران ما مرد هستند در حالیکه احساسات به زنان نسبت داده میشه

دنبال ظرافت باشید نه زنانگی... شغل هارو بررسی کنید ببینید کدوم بیشتر به شما میخوره! تو همه ی شغل ها پول هست به شرطی که علاقه داشته باشید!

----------


## Rafolin403

> آدم تو اینستاگرام یه دکترایی مثل دکتر مهناز فریدو میبینه دلش میخواد همونقدر زنانه و باشکوه و در عین حال موفق باشه.... نگید از روی پیج اینستا قضاوت نکن . آخه این مدرکش که موجوده یعنی مطمئنا میدونیم دکتره. و ظاهر خوب و خونواده گرمشم که داریم میبینیم هرچقدرم آدم بخواد مخفی کاری کنه و دروغ بگه آخر یه جا دستش رو میشه آخه


همیشه قدرت وسوسه کننده ست... انسان وقتی یه ادم موفق رو میبینه دوست داره شبیهش باشه خیلی وقتا نمیدونه چه اتفاقاتی ممکنه توی اون خانواده بیفته
یکی از دوستان بنده مادر و پدرش دندون پزشک بودند و باهم یه جا مطب داشتند من اون دخترو نمیشناختم تا اینکه تو دبیرستان باهم همکلاس شدیم وقتی فهمیدم مامان باش دکترن همش تو دلم میگفتم خوش به حالش... یه بار خیلی اتفاقی که داشتیم حرف میزدیم گفت من وقت نمیکنم زیاد مامان بابامو ببینم از مدرسه که میام (ساعت ۲ و نیم تعطیل میشدیم) ناهارو گرم میکنم با ابجیم میخوریم ساعت نه شبم که یه شام درست میکنیم میخوریم دیگه تا ده خسته میشیم میخوابیم بعضی وقتا تا دو سه روز اینجوری مامان بابامو نمیبینم... یه لحظه از حرفی که زد جا خوردم... زندگیش هیچ شباهتی به اون چیزی که فک میکردم نداشت...

----------


## Mohamad_R

کشاورز بیت کویین 
گیمر 
سایت نویس
ادمین کانال
ادمین سایت 
نویسنده 




اینا رو میتونی حین کار لاک و رژ ت رو بزنی . مثلا زدی بیت استخراج بشه به موهات میرسی . زدی قالب سایتت اپ شه یه ریمل رو تجدید میکنی و....





رفع اسپم منم دیدم دختر ا شعل دخترانه میخوان منم پسرانه هاشو گلچین کردم:

بازار سیاه
ناصر خسرو  روی موتور دلال رتالین
دلال
حامل مواد در شکم
مفت خور
بچه اهل .... اما ورزشکار که بدنش بالا نمیاد 
کارتن خواب 
ساقی
آشپز ( اهل دلا میدونن چیه)
و...










 رقع اسپم :  پست جنبه فان داشت جوش نزنین

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام اولا باید بگم که منظور شمارو کاملا درک میکنم اون چیزی که شما بهش نیاز دارید حس پر از زنانگی نیست بلکه میل به ظرافته که مقولش از زنانگی جداست...
> حتی ظرافت و لطافت هم باهم نمیخونن چه برسه به ظرافت و زنانگی...!
> مثال میزنم:
> مثلا دندونپزشکی یه شغلیه که ظرافت داره ولی زمخته و هیچ لطافتی نداره...شما همیشه در حال تراشیدنید که تراشیدن عمل لطیفی نیست ولی افرادی که به کار دست و هنر و ظریفکاری علاقه دارن به سمتش مجذوب میشن یه بار با یه دندونپزشک خانم که دوسالی بعد از بارداریشون سمت دندونپزشکی نرفته بودن پرسیدم چرا ادامه ندادین؟ میگفت "دندونپزشکی اصلا زنونه نیست یه کار طاقت فریاست که واسه مردا مناسبه دیگه فکر نکنم ادامه بدم"(البته همسرشونم دندونپزشکه) اما آخرین باری که رفته بودم دندونپزشک یه خانم بودن که با کشیدن دندون عقلم نگاهش کرد و گفت "زیبانیست؟؟" خیلی حس خوبی به من داد که اونجوری به دندون خونی نگاه میکرد...!
> 
> نقاشی یه هنره پر از ظرافت و در عین حال پر از لطافت...حتی زمخت ترین خطوط هم بازد لطیف و ظریع رسم بشن اگه به کارتون علاقمند بشین قطعا پول خوبی داره... یک هنرمند در شهرما از هنرجوهاش ۱۵۰هزینه میگیره که تقریبا ۲۰ نفر رو توی یه کلاس یک ساعته انداخته و بهشون اموزش میده و در ۸ جلسه (این یعنی ساعتی ۳۷۰ تومن که فکر نمیکنم حقوق کمی باشه!!!
> 
> توی معماری، دیزاین لباس و دکوراسیون و خیلی شغلهای دیگه ظرافت هست...
> خیلی از مردها تو کارهای ظریف از خانم ها موفق ترن نمونه ی بارزشم اینه که معروف ترین جراحای پلاستیک و زیبایی ایران مرد هستند با اینکه جراحای زیبایی خانم کم نیستند...! بهترین شاعران ما مرد هستند در حالیکه احساسات به زنان نسبت داده میشه
> ...


مرسی از نگاه دقیقت. خب اینطور که میگی لطافت تو وجود آدم باید باشه مثلا اون دندونپزشکی که توی دندون خونی میتونه زیبایی ببینه... منم باید رو خودم کار کنم تا بتونم تو هر شغلی زیبایی ببینم

----------


## Nima_lovee

پزشکی متخصص پلاستیک  :Yahoo (22): 
دندانپزشکی متخصص زیبایی :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Sarah.az

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Morvarid80


اینم فکر خوبیه ولی مثلا اگه بتونم دندون قبول شم فکر میکنید بتونم درکنارش نویسندگی یا نقاشی کنم؟ زمان بهم اجازه میده؟


نمیدونم 
اینو از دانشجویان دندون بپرسی بهتره که چقدر وقت ازاد دارن*

----------


## Nima_lovee

> اینم فکر خوبیه ولی مثلا اگه بتونم دندون قبول شم فکر میکنید بتونم درکنارش نویسندگی یا نقاشی کنم؟ زمان بهم اجازه میده؟


ما هفته ای 5 روز کلاس داریم ولی 2 روز از این روز از صبح تا شبه. سه روز دیگش تا ظهره . ینی اون سه روز وقت هست به اضافه دو روزم که تعطیله کلا. ولی خب حداقل یک سوم این وقت خالی رو هم به درس خوندن اختصاص بدید

----------


## ha.hg

> امیدوارم منظورت این نباشه که من سطحی هستم و تو انسانی دغدغه مند و درد آشنا! اگر منظورت اینه باید گفت مردسالاری تو وجودت ریشه کرده و تو زنان و تمام مسائل مربوط به زنان رو سطحی میدونی و فکر میکنی فقط زنایی آدم‌حسابین که شبیه مردا باشن. چنین زنی نباش هرگز دوست من.... ارتوپد فنی هم خوبه فکر میکنم بهش


واقعا شرمندم منظورم اصلا و ابدا این  چیزی که فکر میکنی نبود
 منظورم اینه که واسه انتخاب شغل و رشته فاکتورهای دیگه ای هم هس به نظرم اونا خیلی مهمتره  از جمله اون انتظاری که از محیط کاری داری و علاقه  و تا چه حدی انتظاراتت رو براورده میکنه

----------


## Phenotype_2

:Yahoo (77):   :Yahoo (65):

----------


## Farshad0732

زنانگی یه بحته 
لطافت و زیبایی و هنر یه بحث دیگه 
درسته بهم مربوط هستن ولی در حیطه شغلی به نظر من دو مفهوم مجزا هستند 
شغل های هنری و لطیف زیاد هستن . مثل معلمی خصوصا معلم ابتدایی و معلم هنر 
آرایشگری - تزئینات - گلدوزی - خیاطی - طراحی لباس - نقاشی و گرافیک و امثالهم هستن 
بنظرم باید میگفتین چه رشته تحصیلی ای هستید و اینکه میخواین از طریق کنکور و تحصیل دانشگاهی به شغل برسید یا از راه آزاد
البته چون از پزشکی اسم اوردید فکر کنم تجربی هستید 
در حوزه پزشکی هم اگر روحیه خشن ندارید و احساساتی هستید رشته اطفال و زنان مناسب روحیه زنانه و لطیف هست بنظرم

----------


## Saeed79

بچه ها یا جواب بدین یا ندین . چرا فقط گزینه ی جواب ، توهین واسه بعضیا تعریف شده
واقعا تاپیک مسخره کردن نداره ! آره یه مرد هم دوست داره یه کار‌مردونه داشته باشه نه یه کار زنونه . این چیزا مسخرس ؟!

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_سلام.
چند روز اسم تاپیکو دیدم و رد شدم ... بهتر بود جور دیگه ای عنوان میشد . 
هدف شما از این تاپیک این هست که شغلی پیدا کنید که هم جایگاه اجتمائی و درآمد خوبی داشته باشه هم بتونید با بعد روحیتون ( که اصلا هم اشتباه نیست طرز تفکرتون) بهش خاصیت ببخشید هست...
الان دسته بندی شغل هایی که مورد علاقه کنکوری ها هست : پزشکی - مهندسی-وکالت هست هرکدوم هم سختی های خودشون رو دارن.

اگر هدف هنر هست که بین این رشته ها مثلا توی پزشکی و مهندسی هنر هست
اما اگه روحیه ظریفی از نظر عاطفی دارید قطعا پزشکی و دندان پزشکی رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم ...

مثلا خود من به خاطر این که - شغل خانوادگی ما به حقوق و وکالت مرتبط هست - خواه و ناخواه به این رشته علاقه مند بودم ولی به همین علت که به نظرم برای یک خانم مناسب نبود ، فراموشش کردم و رفتم تجربی انتخاب رشته کردم و....

رشته ام رو فقط به خاطر این انتخاب کردم که هم هنر توشه و هم جایگاه اجتمائی و درآمد مناسب و هم این که رشته مستقلی هست یعنی مثل بعضی شغل ها توی فضای اداری سر و کله نمیزنم، گرچه که نوعی کارمند دولت بودنه(چون کار اداری خودش نوعی بیمه هست برای آینده)... و هم این که میتونم با توانایی های خودم سر انگشتی توی کارنامه اش بزنم.

اما کنار اون به شغل دیگه ای هم پرداختم که برعکس این شغل آینده ، درآمد مناسبی نداره( البته بستگی داره به کارنامه کاریتون - بعضی ها درآمد میلیاردی دارن از این شغل!) اما مثل شغل اول موقعیت های انسانی به قول دوستان خشن!!! نمیبینم و لطافت خاص خودش رو داره ...
شغل دومم ترانه سرایی هست که البته قابل پیشنهاد به هرکسی نیست . صرفا به این دلیل گفتم که بدونید میتونید دو شغل کنار هم انتخاب کنید که ویژگی های مطلوب هم دیگه رو کامل کنند اما تداخلی ایجاد نکنن._

----------


## Morvarid80

> بچه ها یا جواب بدین یا ندین . چرا فقط گزینه ی جواب ، توهین واسه بعضیا تعریف شده
> واقعا تاپیک مسخره کردن نداره ! آره یه مرد هم دوست داره یه کار‌مردونه داشته باشه نه یه کار زنونه . این چیزا مسخرس ؟!


مرسی واقعا . یه عده فکر میکنن هر کسی مثل خودشون فکر نکنه حتما داره راه اشتباهو میره و مستحق احترام نیست

----------


## Morvarid80

> _سلام.
> چند روز اسم تاپیکو دیدم و رد شدم ... بهتر بود جور دیگه ای عنوان میشد . 
> هدف شما از این تاپیک این هست که شغلی پیدا کنید که هم جایگاه اجتمائی و درآمد خوبی داشته باشه هم بتونید با بعد روحیتون ( که اصلا هم اشتباه نیست طرز تفکرتون) بهش خاصیت ببخشید هست...
> الان دسته بندی شغل هایی که مورد علاقه کنکوری ها هست : پزشکی - مهندسی-وکالت هست هرکدوم هم سختی های خودشون رو دارن.
> 
> اگر هدف هنر هست که بین این رشته ها مثلا توی پزشکی و مهندسی هنر هست
> اما اگه روحیه ظریفی از نظر عاطفی دارید قطعا پزشکی و دندان پزشکی رو پیشنهاد نمیکنم ...
> 
> مثلا خود من به خاطر این که - شغل خانوادگی ما به حقوق و وکالت مرتبط هست - خواه و ناخواه به این رشته علاقه مند بودم ولی به همین علت که به نظرم برای یک خانم مناسب نبود ، فراموشش کردم و رفتم تجربی انتخاب رشته کردم و....
> ...


سلام ممنونم از نظرت. منم قبلنا بیشتر دست به قلم میشدم برای نوشتن . یه بارم مسابقات شعرسرایی که از طرف مدرسه شرکت داده شدیم مقام آوردم.... از ۸ سالگی هم شعر عشقولانه میگفتم  :Yahoo (76):  احتمالا هر رشته ای که برم از اوقات فراغتم برای نوشتن ایتفاده خواهم کرد و انجمن ادبی عضو میشم....

----------


## a.t.n

> ما هفته ای 5 روز کلاس داریم ولی 2 روز از این روز از صبح تا شبه. سه روز دیگش تا ظهره . ینی اون سه روز وقت هست به اضافه دو روزم که تعطیله کلا. ولی خب حداقل یک سوم این وقت خالی رو هم به درس خوندن اختصاص بدید


شما الان توی مقطع علوم پایه هستین ؟
داداش من پایم صفره (البته الان یک ماهه دارم میخونم ولی خیلی کم فعلا بیشتر نمیتونم اما پیوسته)
من دندون تهران میخوام
از کی شروع کردی خوندن و روزی چند ساعت خوندی و چه آزمونی رفتی ؟
یع سوال در مورد دانشگاه : اون دو روزی که تا شب دانشگاهی میرسی بعدش درس بخونی ؟
امتحانای ترم یک که دادین تستی بودن یا تشریحی ؟
مرسی  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## a.t.n

> زنانگی یه بحته 
> لطافت و زیبایی و هنر یه بحث دیگه 
> درسته بهم مربوط هستن ولی در حیطه شغلی به نظر من دو مفهوم مجزا هستند 
> شغل های هنری و لطیف زیاد هستن . مثل معلمی خصوصا معلم ابتدایی و معلم هنر 
> آرایشگری - تزئینات - گلدوزی - خیاطی - طراحی لباس - نقاشی و گرافیک و امثالهم هستن 
> بنظرم باید میگفتین چه رشته تحصیلی ای هستید و اینکه میخواین از طریق کنکور و تحصیل دانشگاهی به شغل برسید یا از راه آزاد
> البته چون از پزشکی اسم اوردید فکر کنم تجربی هستید 
> در حوزه پزشکی هم اگر روحیه خشن ندارید و احساساتی هستید رشته اطفال و زنان مناسب روحیه زنانه و لطیف هست بنظرم


داداش رشته زنان ظریف نیستا  :Yahoo (100):

----------


## naazanin

> نظرت برام جالب بود ولی از کجا بفهمم تلقین جامعست یا نه؟
> ولی به هر حال منم عضو این جامعم خواه‌ناخواه این جامعه به سلایق من سمت و سو میده یعنی منم نیاز دارم مورد پذیرش جامعه باشم....



ببین این نظر منه و بهش اعتقاد دارم، 
اونم اینه که همه‌ی مفاهیمی که تو جامعه به‌طور مطلق وجود داره نیاز به شخصی‌سازی داره! 
مثلا در مورد این موضوع خب می‌گن فلان شغل مناسب خانوما نیست!‌ خب این اصلا ینی چی؟
مگه میشه همه‌ی اعضای جامعه رو به یه دید نگاه کرد؟ نه مثلا خانومی بود که مهندس معدن بود و می‌گفت من عاشق این کارم اصلا به‌خاطر این‌که کار سختیه!
خب حالا می‌شه گفت این خانوم طبیعت و احساسات خودش رو سرکوب کرده؟ مطلقا نمی‌شه گفت! چون به این کار علاقه داره و این علاقه باعث می‌شه از زندگیش لذت ببره،
 حالا بقیه سنگ میندازن؟ بقیه میگن این خانوم طبیعت خودش رو سرکوب کرده؟ بذار بگن، چه اهمیتی داره؟؟
این‌که آدم دلش بخواد مورد پذیرش جامعه قرار بگیره یه بحثه که کاملا منطقیه، ولی این‌که بخواد مسیر زندگیش رو جوری بچینه که مورد پسند بقیه قرار بگیره خیلی فرق داره، باعث میشه آدم هیچ‌وقت نتونه خودش رو بشناسه! 
ول کن این حرفا رو، برو دنبال کاری که بهش علاقه داری، کسی که از کارش اعتماد به‌نفس می‌گیره بیش‌تر از هر آدم دیگه‌ای مورد پذیرش جامعه قرار می‌گیره.

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Morvarid80


سلام ممنونم از نظرت. منم قبلنا بیشتر دست به قلم میشدم برای نوشتن . یه بارم مسابقات شعرسرایی که از طرف مدرسه شرکت داده شدیم مقام آوردم.... از ۸ سالگی هم شعر عشقولانه میگفتم  احتمالا هر رشته ای که برم از اوقات فراغتم برای نوشتن ایتفاده خواهم کرد و انجمن ادبی عضو میشم....



حتما ادامه بده نوشتن رو ... چون بهترین روش برای تنظیم فکره توی این درهمستان!!!
ترانه که فقط شعر عشقولانه نیست
ولی اگر خواستی شروعش کنی یا ادامه بدی ، عضو هیچ انجمنی نشواینو از من بشنو...
چون این انجمنا اسمش انجمن شعر و ترانه اس ، در ظاهر هم شاعر جماعت توش فعالیت میکنن ولی اونقدر اوضاع ترانه داغونه برادر به برادر رحم نمیکنه(چه بسا خواهر!)
شعراتو خودت بنویس و به وزن ! اولش سخته ولی دستت راه میوفته ... بعد خودت هزار بار بخون ولی هیچ جا منتشر نکن تا وقتی ثبتش نکردی توی فرهنگ و ارشاد ... بعدشم بهترین راه اینه جزو موسسه هنری بشی ... این انجمنای ترانه به درد هیچکس نخورده و نخواهد خورد._

----------


## Morvarid80

> ببین این نظر منه و بهش اعتقاد دارم، 
> اونم اینه که همه‌ی مفاهیمی که تو جامعه به‌طور مطلق وجود داره نیاز به شخصی‌سازی داره! 
> مثلا در مورد این موضوع خب می‌گن فلان شغل مناسب خانوما نیست!‌ خب این اصلا ینی چی؟
> مگه میشه همه‌ی اعضای جامعه رو به یه دید نگاه کرد؟ نه مثلا خانومی بود که مهندس معدن بود و می‌گفت من عاشق این کارم اصلا به‌خاطر این‌که کار سختیه!
> خب حالا می‌شه گفت این خانوم طبیعت و احساسات خودش رو سرکوب کرده؟ مطلقا نمی‌شه گفت! چون به این کار علاقه داره و این علاقه باعث می‌شه از زندگیش لذت ببره،
>  حالا بقیه سنگ میندازن؟ بقیه میگن این خانوم طبیعت خودش رو سرکوب کرده؟ بذار بگن، چه اهمیتی داره؟؟
> این‌که آدم دلش بخواد مورد پذیرش جامعه قرار بگیره یه بحثه که کاملا منطقیه، ولی این‌که بخواد مسیر زندگیش رو جوری بچینه که مورد پسند بقیه قرار بگیره خیلی فرق داره، باعث میشه آدم هیچ‌وقت نتونه خودش رو بشناسه! 
> ول کن این حرفا رو، برو دنبال کاری که بهش علاقه داری، کسی که از کارش اعتماد به‌نفس می‌گیره بیش‌تر از هر آدم دیگه‌ای مورد پذیرش جامعه قرار می‌گیره.


آره منم حرف یه فمینیستو قبول دارم که میگه هویت جنسیتی ما یه طیفه این سر طیف زنانگی تمام اون سرشم مردانگی تمام. حالا آدما با هر جنسیتی میتونن یه نقطه این طیف وایسن.... یکی مثل شاملو مرده ولی لطافت تو وجودشه. هند جگر خوار زنه ولی این لطافتو نداره‌. منم یکیم که دوست دارم به سمت سر زنانه طیف نزدیک تر باشم. این چیزیه که ازش لذت میبرم وگرنه مطمئنن وظیفم نیست.... من میفهمم اون زنی که دلش نخواسته ویژگی های منسوب به زنانش پررنگ باشن هم قابل احترامه .

----------


## Morvarid80

> _
> 
> حتما ادامه بده نوشتن رو ... چون بهترین روش برای تنظیم فکره توی این درهمستان!!!
> ترانه که فقط شعر عشقولانه نیست
> ولی اگر خواستی شروعش کنی یا ادامه بدی ، عضو هیچ انجمنی نشواینو از من بشنو...
> چون این انجمنا اسمش انجمن شعر و ترانه اس ، در ظاهر هم شاعر جماعت توش فعالیت میکنن ولی اونقدر اوضاع ترانه داغونه برادر به برادر رحم نمیکنه(چه بسا خواهر!)
> شعراتو خودت بنویس و به وزن ! اولش سخته ولی دستت راه میوفته ... بعد خودت هزار بار بخون ولی هیچ جا منتشر نکن تا وقتی ثبتش نکردی توی فرهنگ و ارشاد ... بعدشم بهترین راه اینه جزو موسسه هنری بشی ... این انجمنای ترانه به درد هیچکس نخورده و نخواهد خورد._


راستش انجمن ادبی شهرمون به صورت رایگان هر هفته کلاس برگزار میکنه و وزن عروضی و انواع سبک های شعر رو یاد میده..... نه خودم زیاد از ترانه سرایی خوشم نمیاد همون شعرو دوست دارم. و به نصیحتت عمل میکنم شعر را در پستوی خانه نهان باید کرد!

----------


## Mohamad_R

خب یه عده . 
ایشششش کثیف میشم و باید کم کار کنم و بهم توهین نشه و فلان بهمان رو حقوق زن میدونند . 

خواهر من فمنیسم یه چیز دیگس . شما قر و عشوه و ارزو هات رو با حقوق زن بودنت اشتباه گرفتی . معذرت میخوام خیلی زنا هستن که کار ظریف هم انجام نمیدن ولی زن هستن . یه سر برین کردستان میبینید . زنهایی هستن که تعویض موتور انجام میدن . 


 من خودم از عقاید برخی پسرا هم متنقرم که مثلا میگن کار زن پختن و ... فلان هست نه 
به نظر شخصی من یک زن در حین ازادی که میتونه در حدی که طرف شریک زندگیش راضی باشه رفتار کنه . همان طور که برا مرد اینطوریه . 
زن میتونه بره کار کنه اما مثل اینه که یه شاسی ماشین رو میبری مسافر کشی . خلقت زن ساخته نشده که بیاد کار کنه . زن یه پله خلقتش بالاس و زن خلق شده که نسل ادامه بده زن خلق شده که خدای کوچیک انسانها باشه . زن خلق شده که به مقام مادر بودن برسه . 
زن خلق شده که برا مرد کامل کننده باشه . نه اینکه همپای مرد بیاد کار کنه . این عقاید منه 
بنظرم زن تا وقتی که شوهرش میتونه اسباب معیشت رو فراهم کنه نباید به کار های مردونه وارد شه ( سوئ تفاهم نشه که برا زن محدودیت میدیم نه . زن ازاده )  ولی همونطور که گفتم ارزش زن در این خد پایین نیاد که کتذ کنه . این یعنی حقوق زن .

من اعتقاد شدید دارم . بدین باورم که از مولا علی  :  زن کار های داخل خانه را انجام بده و مرد کار های خارج از حانه ( خیلیا فکر میکنن که این یعنی زن فقط بشینه خونه) نه این یعنی زن فکر و مشغله پول در اوردن نداشته باشه . اون مشغله مرده .  و از طرقی مشغله زن این باید باشه که برا حونه امید تزریق کنه . مهربون خونه باشه و اونی باشه که مرد وقتی میاد خونه بگه خوشحالم که تو هستی . اینا مشغله زنه ....


ما مرد ها شاید نتونیم بروز بدیم . ولی این همون زن هست که ما رو مرد میکنه . ما اون طور هم تعادل نداریم . زن عطای قامت یک مرد هست. 






موفق باشید 

رفع اسپم :   طرف خاصی مد نظرم نبود اما دیدم یجور دیگه بعضی از خانوما فکر میکنن گفتم بگم

----------


## Morvarid80

> خب یه عده . 
> ایشششش کثیف میشم و باید کم کار کنم و بهم توهین نشه و فلان بهمان رو حقوق زن میدونند . 
> 
> خواهر من فمنیسم یه چیز دیگس . شما قر و عشوه و ارزو هات رو با حقوق زن بودنت اشتباه گرفتی . معذرت میخوام خیلی زنا هستن که کار ظریف هم انجام نمیدن ولی زن هستن . یه سر برین کردستان میبینید . زنهایی هستن که تعویض موتور انجام میدن . 
> 
> 
>  من خودم از عقاید برخی پسرا هم متنقرم که مثلا میگن کار زن پختن و ... فلان هست نه 
> به نظر شخصی من یک زن در حین ازادی که میتونه در حدی که طرف شریک زندگیش راضی باشه رفتار کنه . همان طور که برا مرد اینطوریه . 
> زن میتونه بره کار کنه اما مثل اینه که یه شاسی ماشین رو میبری مسافر کشی . خلقت زن ساخته نشده که بیاد کار کنه . زن یه پله خلقتش بالاس و زن خلق شده که نسل ادامه بده زن خلق شده که خدای کوچیک انسانها باشه . زن خلق شده که به مقام مادر بودن برسه . 
> ...


کسی اسم حقوق زنان آورد آخه جانِ برادر  :Yahoo (21): ؟ اونجا که گفتم اون فمینیست(فرانک عمیدی) چی گفته فقط برا این بود که بگم زنا حق دارن زنونه باشن یا نباشن همونطور که مردا هم این حقو دارن که صفت مردونه داشته باشن یا نه.... حالا از بحث دورنشیم من یه آدمیم که باید حتما کار کنم خلقتم اینجوریه از همون بچگیم بازیام نقاشی و فیلم دیدن و دانشمند بازی و دکتربازی بوده. هیچ وقت مادر عروسک یا همسر کسی نمیشدم اون موقع هم.... لحنتو دوست نداشتم میتونستی بهتر بگی ولی حالا عیبی نداره میتونیم هنوز  با هم تبادل نظر کنیم... من نمیگم شغل زن باید حتما سبک باشه. میگم شغل (من) باید حتما (زیبا) باشه. مثلا پزشک زنان تخصص سختیه و کلی کشیک سنگین داره ولی به نظرم دوست داشتنیه.... به نظرم بعد از فارغ‌التحصیلی شغل جذابی میشه چون به زن و بدنش نگاه زیبایی شناختی کردم و دیدم چقدر زیباست این خلقت خدا. راستی زنان کرد هم بله هم محکم و سختی‌کشیده‌اند هم زیبا.... تو ذاتشون هست. تو ذات بیشتر زنها هم هست‌. فقط بعضی خانوما مثل خود من این زنیّت براشون ارزش تلقی میشه و دوست دارن پرورشش بدن..... به گفته روانشناسا یه کارایی هست که زنانگی درون هر آدمی(زن و مرد و یا هر هویت بیناجنسی دیگه) رو بالا میاره.... مثلا آشپزی ، نقاشی، هنر ،آرایش کردن... انرژی مثبت دارن این کارا....

----------


## naazanin

> آره منم حرف یه فمینیستو قبول دارم که میگه هویت جنسیتی ما یه طیفه این سر طیف زنانگی تمام اون سرشم مردانگی تمام. حالا آدما با هر جنسیتی میتونن یه نقطه این طیف وایسن.... یکی مثل شاملو مرده ولی لطافت تو وجودشه. هند جگر خوار زنه ولی این لطافتو نداره‌. منم یکیم که دوست دارم به سمت سر زنانه طیف نزدیک تر باشم. این چیزیه که ازش لذت میبرم وگرنه مطمئنن وظیفم نیست.... من میفهمم اون زنی که دلش نخواسته ویژگی های منسوب به زنانش پررنگ باشن هم قابل احترامه .





عجب! حالا ینی می‌گی کسی به طیف زنانگی نزدیک‌تر باشه میشه یه شاعر فوق‌العاده و کسی اگه بی‌رحم باشه ویژگی‌های مردانه‌ش بیشتره؟‌!!!

خب این توهین به مردهاست! این چه طیفیه آخه!

نمی‌دونم کلا چه اصراریه به استفاده از واژه‌ی فمنیسم وقتی تعریف درستش رو نمی‌دونیم ! شده مرغ عزا وعروسی :‌))



........
فکنم منظورت از این‌که "زنانگی درونم به منصه‌ی ظهور برسه"  رو فهمیدم، نمی‌دونم دیگه، پیشنهادی ندارم، از پیشنهادات بچه‌ها استفاده کن امیدوارم به نتیجه برسی..

----------


## Morvarid80

> عجب! حالا ینی می‌گی کسی به طیف زنانگی نزدیک‌تر باشه میشه یه شاعر فوق‌العاده و کسی اگه بی‌رحم باشه ویژگی‌های مردانه‌ش بیشتره؟‌!!!
> 
> خب این توهین به مردهاست! این چه طیفیه آخه!
> 
> نمی‌دونم کلا چه اصراریه به استفاده از واژه‌ی فمنیسم وقتی تعریف درستش رو نمی‌دونیم ! شده مرغ عزا وعروسی :‌))
> 
> 
> 
> ........
> فکنم منظورت از این‌که "زنانگی درونم به منصه‌ی ظهور برسه"  رو فهمیدم، نمی‌دونم دیگه، پیشنهادی ندارم، از پیشنهادات بچه‌ها استفاده کن امیدوارم به نتیجه برسی..


شما یه تحقیق راجع به آنیما آنیموس بکنی شاید سوتفاهمت برطرف شه. یه صحبت نقل قول کردم از یک فمنیست. نه اینکه وارد فمینیسم بشم. ولی کاش شما که  انگار بهتر بلدی توضیحی میدادین تا من و بقیه بفهمیم...! توهین به مردا نبود ولی خواستم بفهمین زنا همیشه لطیف نیستن مردا هم همیشه ضمخت نیستن....  روحیه جنگنده و جاه طلب مربوط به آنیموس میشه. معمولا تو مردا بیشتره. همین . حالا همین روحیه جنگنده رو یکی مثل امام علی ازش استفاده میکنه برای عملی کردن حق. یکیم ازش در جهت بد استفاده میکنه. مرسی به هر حال.

----------


## Mohamad_R

منم یه دوست این چنینی داشتم که زیاد حقوق زن میکردم کات کردم رفت . بابا ول کنین . بعضیا دیگه خیلی تحویل میگرن خودشون رو .


استارتر من لحنم هم خیلی خوب بوده شما بد خوندی احتمالا . ثانیا اگه شما دیگه میدونی شغل زنانگی و ... . چرا تاپیک زدی؟  ضمنا خیلیا میگن من واسه بهمان کار ساخته شدم بهش نمیرسن حواست باشه باید خیلی تلاش داشته باشی . 


جا داره منم بگم که منم زیاد دوست داشتم تو بچگی هیتلر شم .  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1): 





لحنم کاملا عادی هست

----------


## Morvarid80

> منم یه دوست این چنینی داشتم که زیاد حقوق زن میکردم کات کردم رفت . بابا ول کنین . بعضیا دیگه خیلی تحویل میگرن خودشون رو .
> 
> 
> استارتر من لحنم هم خیلی خوب بوده شما بد خوندی احتمالا . ثانیا اگه شما دیگه میدونی شغل زنانگی و ... . چرا تاپیک زدی؟  ضمنا خیلیا میگن من واسه بهمان کار ساخته شدم بهش نمیرسن حواست باشه باید خیلی تلاش داشته باشی . 
> 
> 
> جا داره منم بگم که منم زیاد دوست داشتم تو بچگی هیتلر شم . 
> 
> 
> ...


خب تاپیک رو برای این زدم که ببینم بقیه چه پیشنهادی برام دارن.... بعله ولی من که نگفتم برای دانشمند شدن ساخته شدم. بازیم بود. و راستش آخرشم نتونستم بفهمم شما آخرش مردسالاری؟ برابری‌خواهی؟فمینیستی؟ امیدوارم مدیریت فروم لحن هیچکدوممون رو بد ندونه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Morvarid80

یه شغل زیبا میخواستم فقط! چقدر پیچیدش کردین آخه.... ارتباطی به حقوق زنان داشت؟

----------


## a.t.n

> یه شغل زیبا میخواستم فقط! چقدر پیچیدش کردین آخه.... ارتباطی به حقوق زنان داشت؟


بنظرم باید به درون خودت رجوع کنی 
مثلا از نظر من دندون دامپزشکی و فیزیوتراپی زیباست 
توی درسهای مدرسه هندسه و زیست زیباست 
اما ادبیات رو متنففففففررررررم 
آدم به آدم فرق داره 
باید ببینی از نظر خودت چه چیزی زیباست
بنظرم دندون خوبه برات 
تخصص های خوبی هم داره مثل ارتودنسی و اطفال و ....
به این که میگن گردن درد و مچ درد و الی آخر میگیری هم توجه نکن 
مگه قراره روزی 10 ساعت کار کنی 
در مورد این که مثلا باید زور زیادی داشته باشی اصلا این طوری نیست 
باید مقداری از فشار و زور استفاده کنی (به اندازه یه بچه 13 ساله دختر یا پسر)
و در کنار مقداری زور و فشار باید از  تکنیک درست استفاده کنی 
زیاد به فک فشار بیاری فک میشکنه 
حتی برای جا انداختن فک که متخصص های فک و صورت انجام میدن تکنیک حرف اول رو میزنه نه زور زیاد 
به عنوان پیشنهاد :دندون

----------


## Morvarid80

> بنظرم باید به درون خودت رجوع کنی 
> مثلا از نظر من دندون دامپزشکی و فیزیوتراپی زیباست 
> توی درسهای مدرسه هندسه و زیست زیباست 
> اما ادبیات رو متنففففففررررررم 
> آدم به آدم فرق داره 
> باید ببینی از نظر خودت چه چیزی زیباست


بعد از کنکور باید خیلی رو خودآگاهیم کار کنم. آزموناشو میدم

----------


## a.t.n

> بعد از کنکور باید خیلی رو خودآگاهیم کار کنم. آزموناشو میدم


ویرایش کردم پست قبلی رو کلی نوشتم دوباره برو بخون :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## Morvarid80

خب این تاپیک دیگه خیلی داره وقت منو میگیره معتادش شدم روزی چند بار چکش میکنم از درس افتادم :Yahoo (76):  مرسی از همه کسایی که نظر دادن و راهنماییم کردن. اونایی که لحن بدی داشتن یا توهین کردن از همین تریبون در جوابشون میگم آینه آینههه :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Morvarid80

> ویرایش کردم پست قبلی رو کلی نوشتم دوباره برو بخون


مررررسی خوندم عالی بود

----------


## Nima_lovee

> شما الان توی مقطع علوم پایه هستین ؟
> داداش من پایم صفره (البته الان یک ماهه دارم میخونم ولی خیلی کم فعلا بیشتر نمیتونم اما پیوسته)
> من دندون تهران میخوام
> از کی شروع کردی خوندن و روزی چند ساعت خوندی و چه آزمونی رفتی ؟
> یع سوال در مورد دانشگاه : اون دو روزی که تا شب دانشگاهی میرسی بعدش درس بخونی ؟
> امتحانای ترم یک که دادین تستی بودن یا تشریحی ؟
> مرسی


من خودم الان ترم یک ام مقطع علوم پایه.
امتحان های درسای تخصصی همشون و بعضی از عمومیا تستی ان .
من دو سال کنکور دادم . هر دو سال از مهر.روزی میانگین 8-9 ساعت . آزمون قلمچی بطور کامل و پیوسته.
نه دیگه اون دو روز حس درس خوندن نیست :Yahoo (76):

----------


## .khosro.

> خب یه عده . 
> ایشششش کثیف میشم و باید کم کار کنم و بهم توهین نشه و فلان بهمان رو حقوق زن میدونند . 
> 
> خواهر من فمنیسم یه چیز دیگس . شما قر و عشوه و ارزو هات رو با حقوق زن بودنت اشتباه گرفتی . معذرت میخوام خیلی زنا هستن که کار ظریف هم انجام نمیدن ولی زن هستن . یه سر برین کردستان میبینید . زنهایی هستن که تعویض موتور انجام میدن . 
> 
> 
>  من خودم از عقاید برخی پسرا هم متنقرم که مثلا میگن کار زن پختن و ... فلان هست نه 
> به نظر شخصی من یک زن در حین ازادی که میتونه در حدی که طرف شریک زندگیش راضی باشه رفتار کنه . همان طور که برا مرد اینطوریه . 
> زن میتونه بره کار کنه اما مثل اینه که یه شاسی ماشین رو میبری مسافر کشی . خلقت زن ساخته نشده که بیاد کار کنه . زن یه پله خلقتش بالاس و زن خلق شده که نسل ادامه بده زن خلق شده که خدای کوچیک انسانها باشه . زن خلق شده که به مقام مادر بودن برسه . 
> ...


حالمو بهم زدی

----------


## Morvarid80

آقا من حرفمو پس میگیرم .... میخوام up کنم تاپیکووووو.... نظر بدین هنوزم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## WickedSick

شغل ها مکملن. این تفکر که یه شغل زنانگی بیشتری داره و یکی کمتر بالکل اشتباهه.
در هر صورت اگرم همین زنانگی "ظاهری" رو میخواین
رشته های علوم پزشکی و مهندسی اصلا و ابدا اینجور نیستن. شما 7 سال باید عمومی بخونین + 2 سال طرح + 1 سال پشت آزمون تخصص + 4 سال خود تخصص.
14 سال باید دروس "غیر زنانه" رو بخونین(این دروس عمومی هستن و به قول شما زنانگی خاصی توش وجود نداره). 
تازه بعد از اون مثلا اگر تونستین پزشک زیبایی میشین. و تازه کار زنانتون شروع میشه.

----------


## Reza.k

> سلام به همگی. شب و روزتون بخیر باشه الهی. ببینید میرم سر اصل مطلب. من یه آدمیم که معتقدم کارم در آینده باید یه لطافت خاصی توی خودش داشته باشه تا زنانگی درون من به وسیله اون به منصه ی ظهور برسه. این نظر شخصی منه یعنی من یکی برای اینکه تو زندگیم احساس شادی و رضایت کنم باید شغلم ظریف و قشنگ باشه حالا شاید یکی دیگه مثل من فکر نکنه و اصلا این حرفای من به نظرش مسخره هم بیاد. مهم هم نیست اصلا . من اینطور آفریده شدم اونم اونطوری پس حالا بهتره بدون بحث جدل هر آدمی راه خودشو بره.... حالا چه شغلایی زنانگی دارن؟ مثلا پزشکی زیبایی.... پزشکی به خودی خود لطیف نیست که ولی وقتی با هنر و زیبایی‌شناسی ترکیب بشه لذت بخش میشه‌.... یا مثلا داروسازی بخونی بعد وارد حیطه ی مواد آرایشی و ماسک بشی یعنی از علمت برای ساخت مواد آرایشی استفاده کنی.... حالا شما چه پیشنهادی دارین برای کسی که هم درس خوندنو دوست داره هم میخواد درساش پر از هنر و زیبایی باشه... پول و درآمد هم برام مهمه دیگه.... مرسی از مشارکتتون...حتی اگه نظراتتون کمکم هم نکنه بازم خوشحال میشم تبادل نظر کنیم


سلام وقتتون بخیر
بنظرم اگر امسال کنکور دارین همین الان فقط بشینید درستونو بخونید بجای هدر دادن فرصتاتون...وقت برای این چیزا بعد کنکور خیلی زیاد هست...همین... :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Morvarid80

> شغل ها مکملن. این تفکر که یه شغل زنانگی بیشتری داره و یکی کمتر بالکل اشتباهه.
> در هر صورت اگرم همین زنانگی "ظاهری" رو میخواین
> رشته های علوم پزشکی و مهندسی اصلا و ابدا اینجور نیستن. شما 7 سال باید عمومی بخونین + 2 سال طرح + 1 سال پشت آزمون تخصص + 4 سال خود تخصص.
> 14 سال باید دروس "غیر زنانه" رو بخونین(این دروس عمومی هستن و به قول شما زنانگی خاصی توش وجود نداره). 
> تازه بعد از اون مثلا اگر تونستین پزشک زیبایی میشین. و تازه کار زنانتون شروع میشه.


آره.درسته
من وقتی میگم شغل زنانه منظورم چیزی مثل داروسازی نیست... خیلیا میگن داروسازی،معلمی و ... چون ساعت کاری کمی دارن و سبک هستن نسبتا برای زنا خوبن. ولی من اینطور فکر نمیکنم من میگم مثلا تخصص اطفال خیلی زیباتره تا دارو ...به تحمل سختیاش می‌ارزه.....(حالا اگه قبول بشم!)

----------


## Morvarid80

راستی من معاف از طرحم

----------


## Morvarid80

> سلام وقتتون بخیر
> بنظرم اگر امسال کنکور دارین همین الان فقط بشینید درستونو بخونید بجای هدر دادن فرصتاتون...وقت برای این چیزا بعد کنکور خیلی زیاد هست...همین...


واقعا کاش من به حرف شما گوش کنم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> خب تاپیک رو برای این زدم که ببینم بقیه چه پیشنهادی برام دارن.... بعله ولی من که نگفتم برای دانشمند شدن ساخته شدم. بازیم بود. و راستش آخرشم نتونستم بفهمم شما آخرش مردسالاری؟ برابری‌خواهی؟فمینیستی؟ امیدوارم مدیریت فروم لحن هیچکدوممون رو بد ندونه



من / برابر خواه اما از هر نه جهت

----------

